# Air cleaner I.D.



## scrappie (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I am a GM guy and my first love is Oldsmobiles but I came across this air cleaner and originally had Olds sticker on it and wasn't sure of application but from what I have researched Im coming up with 69-70 GTO? Can anyone verify this piece and its application along with date code? Im thinking someone in the Pontiac community may be able to use this?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi
Pontiac it is ... thats a julian date , as you can imagine

the 1 is after the 56 68 = 68
so
561 days ?? in the year ... no

56 days ... yes .... but I dont think that air cleaner was available till july august
for the 69 cars....

so "I" believe the typesetter setting the stamp machine got the type date
a little mixed up

"I" believe there is a 2 missing from in front of the 56

or

the 1 in the wrong place would be 156 june 5th ish a little early but not impossible
for a 69 air cleaner

68 GTO only had a single snorkel

looks like a decent one ....

I may be interested when it comes up for sale

any pictures of the trumpet tip flared edge.... thats the tender spot on these...

super hard to get the flat edge and the curve of the lip back once damaged...

Scott


----------



## scrappie (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes
IMG_7573 2.JPG
IMG_7572 2.JPG

guess that didn't work, standby


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

What is asking price?


----------



## scrappie (Jun 17, 2019)

Im asking 200


----------



## scrappie (Jun 17, 2019)

Any takers at 150.00?
If so you can PM me
BTW Im in MA


----------



## scrappie (Jun 17, 2019)

Sold!


----------

